# Introducing me



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi,

Although my nickname here is Squirrelpot, I don't have any squirrels, but I am a big fan of squirrels, even the ones who steal *all* the walnuts from my tree every year.

I have kept fancy rats for over five years, and I've joined the forum to find out about keeping fancy mice too, and maybe one day (after gaining experience with mice) breeding them.

So I'll be asking lots of questions.

I'm based in London (UK).

If you'd like to see pictures of my rats, check out my Twitter feed @squirrelpot.

Looking forward to chatting,

Chris


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, nice to mee'chya


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

